
Udacity nanodegree programs in india - enlightened_one
How much recognition do nanodegree programs from Udacity have in Indian tech sector??
will they help a c++ software developer with 3years exp into product development to switch into other tech domains<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;ai
======
codeonfire
What is the "Indian Tech Sector?" Indian the country or Indian the race?

~~~
enlightened_one
"India" country in Asian subcontinent

p.s - my bad should have framed the question correctly

